# Tein coilover question



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

I am looking into buyin a new set of Tein coilovers and im having a hard time finding the info i want on them

some background info , i have a 96 SER 200sx , and i do autoX, and i already have pretty much every suspension bar they make for my car and i want to upgrade from GC's to tein's but i wanted to know the main differences between the basic's and the SS's , i know the SS's are adjustable, but im wondering if it REALLY makes that much difference or if i could be just as fine without.. its more over a daily driver than racer. 

Also , do the Basics come with upper mounts? i checked their site and it said neither the basic's or SS's come with upper mounts. which is fine i have a set of stillen mounts. but im just really wondering if its REALLY that much better to shell out that much more for the SS's than the basics


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> I am looking into buyin a new set of Tein coilovers and im having a hard time finding the info i want on them
> 
> some background info , i have a 96 SER 200sx , and i do autoX, and i already have pretty much every suspension bar they make for my car and i want to upgrade from GC's to tein's but i wanted to know the main differences between the basic's and the SS's , i know the SS's are adjustable, but im wondering if it REALLY makes that much difference or if i could be just as fine without.. its more over a daily driver than racer.
> 
> Also , do the Basics come with upper mounts? i checked their site and it said neither the basic's or SS's come with upper mounts. which is fine i have a set of stillen mounts. but im just really wondering if its REALLY that much better to shell out that much more for the SS's than the basics



alright.... only difference between the basics and SS's is the adjustability.

second... neither the SS or the basics come with the pillow ball mounts but they can be had for as low as $170 i have seen. 

Last.... i dont think that the stillen mounts will work becuase of the fact that teins are made to work with factory mounts... so you would have to get a factory mount style camber plate. Make sense? I may be wrong on this... I know this is true of the back for motivational mounts.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

OK , so I will be fine with the basic's and my Stillen mounts. do you really need the rear pillow mounts? (M.E. mounts) i mean you dont really need the adjustability with a dead axle.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

WRteam200sx said:


> OK , so I will be fine with the basic's and my Stillen mounts. do you really need the rear pillow mounts? (M.E. mounts) i mean you dont really need the adjustability with a dead axle.


Dead axle. I always loved that term. 

The ME mounts won't get you rear camber/caster adjustability. Unless you bend the axle or use the poor boy method you can't get that adjustability. It just frees up a fair bit of travel in the rear so you can lower your car more.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> OK , so I will be fine with the basic's and my Stillen mounts. do you really need the rear pillow mounts? (M.E. mounts) i mean you dont really need the adjustability with a dead axle.



yeah... the ME mounts are just for gaining some travel. I just used it as an example... I would check with your Tein dealer to make sure your Stillen plates will work.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Right on .. thanks guys, I ended up ordering the Teing basic's and read ME mounts... and yeah they will work with the Stillen mounts so im told.. (we'll see) 

thanks for the Info , its hard to get good honest info sometimes without gettin a ton of BS... good lookin out!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> Right on .. thanks guys, I ended up ordering the Teing basic's and read ME mounts... and yeah they will work with the Stillen mounts so im told.. (we'll see)
> 
> thanks for the Info , its hard to get good honest info sometimes without gettin a ton of BS... good lookin out!


which rear mounts did you get? the coilover ones or the stock ones? you needed the stocks so i hope you got them.


----------

